# Vahan Khourdoian



## Enthalpy

*Vahan Khourdoian plays the bassoon* (German system). He's principal bassoonist in Belfast. And just - *wow!*
Bach cello suite in G Major​He has very little music on Youtube an the Web. Maybe he could record a CD? I wish more!:clap:


----------



## alexson

I love this collab. Vahan Khourdoian with GSMD Bassoon Masterclass


----------



## Enthalpy

He did record more, and again *wow, ze soond!*
Bach - Cello suite No 2 in D minor​I had written "He has very little music on Youtube an the Web"... but he records a 20min suite every time!


----------

